# Always looking for great idea.



## Russell Lawrence (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, my name is Russell. Just move to the outskirts of Oklahoma City. I’ve been smoking for a few years now and really enjoy the whole process involved. 

My first smoker was a huge home made smoker. Was a direct heat with a big built in water pan. Was a huge smoker weighing over 250 lbs. sadly I had to leave it behind when I move. But I finally got a new smoker and am looking forward to getting back to smoking on the weekends. 

The new smoker I got is the Smoke Canyon Vertical smoker with offset firebox.


----------



## dcecil (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome to the site, glad to have you


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome the Forum, sorry to hear about the one you built.  stop by chat sometime and visit


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome from ND.


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome, and if your looking for a great idea, get that smoker fired up! I'm sure it wont take you too long to get it dialed in. Funny how each pit has it's own personality huh? I had a stick burner that took me about 3 months to finally get it dialed in. But thats some of the fun aint it? Welcome.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Russell!
Welcome to







Sad you had to leave you smoker behind. Glad you are getting fired back up.

I came to a conclusion over a quarter of a century ago.
I've never had nothing I couldn't replace with something better.
At the time I was signing papers concerning property (stuff) with the soon to be Ex-wife.
Turns out I was right. I've replaced every damned thing I use to have with better. A few times now.
Including her.... 

So take heart, when you settle in, and your new roots start growing, *You* can build a new Smoker!
Best part is, *You can build it better!*
Always look ahead, because behinds are not always worth looking at. 
And the ones I like to look at are too young for me. But I still like looking. 
My wife sez that the day I stop lookin is the day she'll start worryin.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 12, 2019)

You want a great idea? Start out with either doing Ribs or a pork butt or better yet. A Fatty. What a way to break in your new toy but with bacon. I'd tend towards the pork butt as it will end up finishing seasoning your smoker really good when finally done. Can't go wrong with PORK!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

lovethemeats said:


> Can't go wrong with PORK!



I think if we would have loaded our armaments with pork blood and bacon grease we would have been ahead in Iraq....


----------



## Russell Lawrence (Jan 12, 2019)

I’m excited to get it up and going. I’ll have my first text with the new smoker for the super bowl. Going to do some potatoes, ribs, and tri tips. Thank you for the warm welcome! Excited to learn from people who have been doing it for a long time.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Russell Lawrence said:


> I’m excited to get it up and going. I’ll have my first *text* with the new smoker for the super bowl. Going to do some potatoes, ribs, and tri tips. Thank you for the warm welcome! Excited to learn from people who have been doing it for a long time.



Hey! No texting during the Super Bowl.
Unless you're inviting friends to the party...


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

LOL. Just busting your chops Russell. But you really should try texting, its awesome and very convenient!


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

